# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  المصحف المرتل جميع القراء

## ابو البنات

*اخوتي الكرام دعونا 
ندعو صباح كل يوم باي دعاء و لتبدأ يوم بدعاء يوفقك الله فيه في يومك و كما قيل 
الدعاء مخ العبادة و الله يحب عباده الذين يدعونه و قد وعد 
بالاجابة و قال سبحانه و تعالى في محكم تنزيله ( أدعوني أستجب لكم ) فاللهم انا 
دعواناك كما امرتنا فاستجب لنا كما وعدتنا إنك لا تخلف الميعاد 
... و هذه دعوة لكم جميعا بان تدعو في هذا البوست بما تشاءون 
...


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*قال الله تعالى: 
(وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ) ، وقال تعالى: (وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ 
عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ 
فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ).
وقال 
رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الدعاء هو العبادة" ثم قرأ
وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ 
ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ). 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أفضل العبادة الدعاء" 
، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "ليس من شيء أكرم على الله تعالى من الدعاء" وعنه صلى 
الله عليه وسلم قال: "لا يرد القضاء إلا الدعاء، ولا يزيد في العمر إلا 
البر".
وقد حثنا الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ على الدعاء، بل وذم من لم يدْعُ 
فقال: "إنه من لم يسأل الله تعالى يغضب عليه"، وقال: "أعجز الناس من عجز عن الدعاء، 
وأبخل الناس من بخل بالسلام"، وقال: "ما من مسلم يدعو الله بدعوة ليس فيها إثم ولا 
قطيعة رحم إلا أعطاه الله بها إحدى ثلاث: إما أن تعجل له دعوته، وإما أن يدخرها له 
في الآخرة، وإما أن يصرف عنه من السوء مثلها" قالوا: إذًا نكثر الدعاء، قال:" الله 
أكثر".



أما فضل الدعاء فحدث ولا حرج، ورد في الحديث {لن يهلك مع 
الدعاء أحد } كيف تهلك والدعاء معك؟ كيف تموت والدعاء معك؟ كيف تخزى في الدنيا 
والدعاء معك؟ قال أبو الحسن علي بن أبي طالب : [[عجباً لكم! معكم الدواء ومعكم 
الداء، داؤكم الذنوب ودوؤكم الدعاء والاستغفار ]] فأكثروا من الدعاء وألحوا في 
الاستغفار

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم ارزقني قلبا 
خاشعا ضارعا و عينا باكية وبدنا صحيحا صابرا وعينا باكية و لسانا ذاكرا حامدا شاكرا 
و يقينا صادقا بالحق صادعا و توبة نصوحا و ايمانا صحيحا سالما و درجة رفيعة و رزقا 
حلالا طيبا و علما نافعا و صاحبا موافقا و سنا طويلا في الخير مشتغلا بالعبادة 
الخالصة ...

اللهم اميييييييييييين
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ربنا لك الحمد على جمالك وجلالك وعظمتك وكبريائك، رب اعصمنا من الزلل، واجبر ما بنا من خلل، نعوذ بك من طول الأمل، وحبوط العمل.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم ألف بين قلوبنا ، وأصلح ذات بينـنا ، واهدنا سبل السلام ، ونجنا من الظلمات إلى النور ، وجنبنا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن ، وبارك لنا في أسماعـنا ، وأبصارنا ، وقلوبنا ، وأزواجـنا ، وذرياتنا ، وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ، واجعلنا شاكرين لنعمك مثنين بها عليك قابلين لها وأتممها علينا.


*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

القران الكريم للشيخ عبدالباسط عبد الصمد



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Filesin
HERE
Letitbit
HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

المصحف المرتل برواية حفص عن عاصم   القارئ الشيخ  مــــــاهــــــر المـعــــــيـقـلـي



 


المصحف بجودة عالية CD Quality kbps 256

DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Letitbit
 HERE

Compressed Links
Filesin
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
 Letitbit
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

القران الكريم للشيخ عبدالباسط عبد الصمد



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Filesin
HERE
Letitbit
HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

المصحف المرتل برواية حفص عن عاصم   القارئ الشيخ  مــــــاهــــــر المـعــــــيـقـلـي



 


المصحف بجودة عالية CD Quality kbps 256

DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Letitbit
 HERE

Compressed Links
Filesin
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
 Letitbit
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله يجزيك الف خير
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم ثبتنا على نهج الاستقامة..واعذنا من موجبات الندامة يوم القيامة..خفف عنا ثقل الأوزار وأرزقنا عيشة الأبرار وأصرف عنا شر الأشرار واعتق رقابنا وآبائنا وأمهاتنا واخوتنا واحبتنا من النار ياعزيز يا غفار يا كريم ياستار استرنا. ولا تفضحنا أغننا ولا تفقرنا أكرمنا ولاتهنا..طابت جمعتكم

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع موتى المسلمين  وارحمنا وقنا عذاب النار . وأغفر لنا وأرحمنا إذا صرنا إلي ما صاروا إليه  ... واغفر لجميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين وادخلهم فسيح جنتاتك
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

القران الكريم للشيخ عبدالباسط عبد الصمد



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Filesin
HERE
Letitbit
HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

المصحف المرتل برواية حفص عن عاصم   القارئ الشيخ  مــــــاهــــــر المـعــــــيـقـلـي



 


المصحف بجودة عالية CD Quality kbps 256

DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Letitbit
 HERE

Compressed Links
Filesin
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
 Letitbit
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد مرتل بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر




 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

خطبة الجمعة للشيخ / محمد العريفى



DownLoad

 One Direct Link
Filesin
HERE
Letitbit
HERE

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ احمد بن على العجمى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر 




 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------
letitbit
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا 
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*
تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ مشارى بن راشد العفاسى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر






 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------
letitbit
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ ابو بكر الشاطرى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*

----------


## ابو البنات

* 
اللهم أعطنا من واسع رزقك الحلال ما 
تصون به وجوهنا من ذل السؤال لغيرك إنك أنت المعطي الوهاب الرازق بغير 
حساب.
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

  المصحف الكامل للشيخ احمد نعينع- مجود





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم إني أسألك من الخير كله 
عاجله وآجله ما علمتُ منه وما لم أعلم، وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمتُ 
منه وما لم أعلم، اللهم إني أسألك من خير ما سألك عبدك ونبيك، وأعوذ بك من شر ما 
عاذ به عبدك ونبيك، اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل، وأعوذ بك 
من النار وما قرب إليها من قول أو عمل، وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لي خيرا 

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

  المصحف الكامل للشيخ احمد نعينع- مجود





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ محمود خليل الحصرى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

     المصحف الكامل للشيخ محمد حسان




 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أقول زورا ، أو أغشى 
فجورا ، أو أكون بك مغرورا
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

* 

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ محمد جبريل 
 


 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*
المصحف الكامل للشيخ  محمد رفعت-مقاطع مجودة

 
 

 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------
 
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدى 





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدى 





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ سعد الغامدى 





 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ عبد الباسط عبد الصمد مرتل بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر




 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------


*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*

تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ احمد بن على العجمى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر 




 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------
letitbit
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا 
*

----------


## زمردة الشرق

*
تحميل القران الكريم بصوت الشيخ مشارى بن راشد العفاسى بخير ما ابدع  وعلى اكثر من سرفر






 FilesIn
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------
letitbit
هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنا

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------

